# 2011 Cruze Shifter



## prutkows (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyone know what supplier designed the shift lever?


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Auto or Manual?


----------



## prutkows (Mar 18, 2011)

Automatic


----------

